# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syksy 2010

## Waltsu

Talven tullen jokunen bussireitti muuttui 27. syyskuuta, kuten olemme tältä foorumilta saaneet lukea. Kävin kokemassa muuttuneita pätkiä, ja näistä 32:n ja 88:n uusilla reittiosuuksilla oli elämää. Sen sijaan 20:n lähtö torilta Muhkuriin tiistaina klo 16.20 kiersi ihan turhaan Aninkaistensillan kautta: torilta tuli tähän iltapäiväruuhkan vuoroon neljä asiakasta kyytiin ja meistä kolme poistui Pitkämäessä, yksi jatkoi kohti Muhkuria. Kolmosten uusilla reiteillä en ole tehnyt tutkimusta, ja ovathan nuo tehdytkin tutkimukset vain yhden näytteen suuruisia...

Linjakartasta julkaistiin uusi versio. Linja 180 kummittelee kartalla yhä (kirjan kartassa sitä ei sentään ole), ja jopa 420/421 on edelleen merkittynä Kuninkaanväylälle! Myllysillan katoaminen on  huomioitu. Merkittävä parannus karttaan olisi lisätä Moision, Yli-Maarian ja Jäkärlän alue - siellä kun reitit risteilevät melkoisesti eikä aikataulukirjan kartastakaan ole apua.

----------


## KjaO-K

Vaan miksi ajaa 32 Messukatu-Kirjaltajankatu-Länsikaari jättäen Lumikonkadun mahdollisen yhteyspysäkin Messukentänkadun ja Länsikaaren risteyksessä väliin? Aika sikamainen temppu Lumikonkadun asukkaille pistaa lampsimaan joko metsän läpi (en menisi) tai pyörätietä kiertäen.

----------


## 034

> Talven tullen jokunen bussireitti muuttui 27. syyskuuta, kuten olemme tältä foorumilta saaneet lukea. Kävin kokemassa muuttuneita pätkiä, ja näistä 32:n ja 88:n uusilla reittiosuuksilla oli elämää. Sen sijaan 20:n lähtö torilta Muhkuriin tiistaina klo 16.20 kiersi ihan turhaan Aninkaistensillan kautta: torilta tuli tähän iltapäiväruuhkan vuoroon neljä asiakasta kyytiin ja meistä kolme poistui Pitkämäessä, yksi jatkoi kohti Muhkuria. Kolmosten uusilla reiteillä en ole tehnyt tutkimusta, ja ovathan nuo tehdytkin tutkimukset vain yhden näytteen suuruisia...
> 
> Linjakartasta julkaistiin uusi versio. Linja 180 kummittelee kartalla yhä (kirjan kartassa sitä ei sentään ole), ja jopa 420/421 on edelleen merkittynä Kuninkaanväylälle! Myllysillan katoaminen on  huomioitu. Merkittävä parannus karttaan olisi lisätä Moision, Yli-Maarian ja Jäkärlän alue - siellä kun reitit risteilevät melkoisesti eikä aikataulukirjan kartastakaan ole apua.


Itsekkin huomasin tämän linja 20 uuden lenkin. Mutta P3 Mällikkälästä on myöskin mielenkiintoinen lenkki linja-autoasemalla. 

Tämä 180 oli kyllä vasta tällä viikolla uusi tuttavuus, mutta SL-autolinjojen kuljettaja mainitsi että se on lopetettu. Ihmettelen myöskin tätä virhettä. Olin Runosmäessä kun katselin linja karttaa pysäkillä ja ajattelin että no menepä sillä mutta en päässytkään. Tuli koetta tämä 88.

----------


## thaapsaa

Tervehdys kaikille foorumilaisille! Tämä on ensimmäinen viestini tälle foorumille.  :Cool: 




> Talven tullen jokunen bussireitti muuttui 27. syyskuuta, kuten olemme tältä foorumilta saaneet lukea. Kävin kokemassa muuttuneita pätkiä, ja näistä 32:n ja 88:n uusilla reittiosuuksilla oli elämää.


Eilen pääsin itsekin (perheeni kanssa) kokeilemaan *linjan 88* uutta reittiosuutta. Ensin Kastu -> Länsikeskus ja sitten vähän myöhemmin Länsikeskus -> Nättinummi -> Hepokulta -> Länsikeskus -> Kastu -> Runosmäki -> Kastu.

Heh, rupesi kuski Runosmäessä oikein ihmettelemään, kun ei _nuo tietyt matkustajat_ millään poistu bussista...  :Biggrin: 

(Ikään kuin olisi suurikin synti fanittaa Turun kaupungin sisäistä bussiliikennettä!  :Eek:  )

Ja tosiaan; linjan 88 uudella reittiosuudella oli _minunkin_ havaintojeni mukaan mukavasti elämää. Sanoisin, että tämä linjan 88 reittimuutos oli näistä uusista muutoksista _kaikkein järkevin_. Ja samalla myös tervetullein uudistus (erityisesti) meille Kastun asukkaille.  :Smile: 




> Linjakartasta julkaistiin uusi versio. Merkittävä parannus karttaan olisi lisätä Moision, Yli-Maarian ja Jäkärlän alue - siellä kun reitit risteilevät melkoisesti eikä aikataulukirjan kartastakaan ole apua.


Juu, tuo olisi tosiaan tarpeen.  :Wink:

----------


## 034

12.10.10

-> Siirtoajossa tuli vastaan tod. näköisesti vara-auto. Ei auton numeroa nähty mutta keulassa oli vanha paperinauhakilpi. Carruslainen. Halistensillalla.

-> Linjalla 4 Scania Maxi.

----------


## Waltsu

Taas on valmistumassa uusi risteilijä ja laivan miehistö on saapunut Turkuun. Heidän iltarientojaan varten on jälleen perustettu linja 425, joka ajaa telakalta Puutarhakadun kautta torille ja samaa tietä takaisinkin. Linja on kulussa 29.10. asti - lähdöt tasalta ja puolelta klo 18-22, viikonloppuisin pidempään.

----------


## JSL

Noita 425:sia onkin tullut nähtyä nyt taas. Eilen oli aika erikoinen tilanne, kun tultiin kaverin kanssa Loimaan asemalta Muurisen 112:lla Turkuun. Aikanaan tuttu auto linjalta 18 Tommolan (TLA) numerolla 97. Tampereen tiellä Runosmäen TB:n jälkeen meni taas vanhasta muistista tuttua reittiä ja jopa niin hyvin, että oli vähällä ettei päädytty Aninkaisten mäkeen aseman sijasta.  :Smile:  Syynä auton eksymiseen Loimaalle oli sähköratavaurio Mellilässä.

----------


## Eira

> Taas on valmistumassa uusi risteilijä ja laivan miehistö on saapunut Turkuun. Heidän iltarientojaan varten on jälleen perustettu linja 425, joka ajaa telakalta Puutarhakadun kautta torille ja samaa tietä takaisinkin. Linja on kulussa 29.10. asti - lähdöt tasalta ja puolelta klo 18-22, viikonloppuisin pidempään.


Voi vaan toivoa, että tuota linjaa näkee liikeenteessä mahdollisimman pian "Allun" lähdön jälkeenkin.

----------


## Waltsu

Kuluvalla viikolla on satamarataa korjailtu Pansiontien/Ruissalontien tasoristeyksen seutuvilla, mikä aiheutti poikkeusreittejä busseille. Ruissalontien sijasta ajettiin Pansiontietä Patterinhakaan ja takaisinkin. Hämärähkö kuvakavalkadi keskiviikolta 20.10. alkaa tästä.

----------


## Waltsu

27.11. illalla tilaajavärinen Ikarus BOA-581 linjalla 10. Mikähän tämän tarina mahtaa olla?

----------


## tkp

> 27.11. illalla tilaajavärinen Ikarus BOA-581 linjalla 10. Mikähän tämän tarina mahtaa olla?


Suomi 24 keskustelupalstalla kerrotaan että Turussa liikennöitsijä olisi ajanut bussilla linjaa joka oli jo poistettu rekisteristä 1.7.2010. Lieneekö näillä jotain yhteistä.

----------


## JSL

Kylläpä ne taas Simoa haukkuu, mutta totuus on se, että TES EI OLE yleissitova!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Kylläpä ne taas Simoa haukkuu, mutta totuus on se, että TES EI OLE yleissitova!


Missä niin lukee? http://www.finlex.fi/fi/viranomaiset...oehto/2001/431 väittää ihan jotain muuta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä se on, ja ylipäätään Turun kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä pitää jo kilpailuehtojen mukaan noudattaa työehtosopimusta. Joillekin vaan tuottaa vuodesta toiseen vaikeuksia ymmärtää yhteisten pelisääntöjen merkitys.

----------


## Waltsu

Boa lienee numero 17, joka on saanut uudet rekkarit.

Kuninkojalle on viime aikoina kotiutunut lohikäärmeitä, boakäärme... mitä seuraavaksi? Kyy?

----------


## Waltsu

> Mä pidän melkein varmana, että tilaaja Ikarus ajelee jo kohta jotain taukokierroksia 28:lla ja 20:llä.


20:llähän tilaaja-Ikarus on jo nähty, ja tänään 3.11. BOA oli linjan 28 aamuruuhkassa.

----------


## 034

*11.11.*
Anderssonin 38# linjalla 28 Kohmoon rämisi ykkösvaihteella kuin mikä. Pysäkkitauluissa luki niin kiinaa kuin olla ja voi. 

Mikäs kiinalainen se oli kun oli takaovi poissa käytöstä vk:lla 45? 
Selvennys: Missä Andessonin uusissa autoissa ei ollut takaovi käytössä?

----------


## Waltsu

15.11. aamulla TLO-värinen teli-Scala SL 728 linjalla 80.

----------


## Topfer

Kiinalainen #78, ensimmäiset lumet. Takaovet eivät toimi, bussissa ei vissiin ole myöskään ABS-jarruja sillä se heittelee ja vetää lukkoon kaikki pyörät jatkuvasti. Onko tätä ominaisuutta GD:ssä vai ei? Satakunnan tiellä vaan meni jarrutuksen yhteydessä bussi jalkakäytävän puolelle ennen Teboilia melko reilusti. Toinen GD (numeroa en tiedä) veti ainakin näyttävästi renkaat lukkoon Nättinummen kohdalla ja liukui sen ~30-40 metriä ohi pysäkin.

En noilla enää matkusta. Kuskeissa tuskin oli vikaa, sillä ne kyllä osasivat ajaa hyvin.

----------


## helleh

Heh! Kilpailutuksen tuomia hyvyyksiä =o).

Halvalla ei aina välttämättä saakaan hyvää.

----------


## Topfer

Totta, vähemmän yllättävästi talvisuorituskyky bussissa, jonka hankintahinta on yksi kolmannes aidon bussin hinnasta on heikkoa. Ikinä ei olisi uskonut.  :Redface:  Jos jotain hyvää haetaan, niin 190-195 linjalla olevat linja-autot tuntuvat todella hiljaisilta sen jälkeen, kun on kuukausia käyttänyt 28:n kultaisia lohareita. Melkeinpä sitä nukahtaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Rade

Oli nättii äske mennä vanhalla Ajokilla moikoisiin päi. Mukava että sai mahdollisuuden päästä viel kyytii ja yhtä mukavaa se oli jälleen, niinkuin joskus 5-vanhana  :Smile:

----------


## dreamy83

Nyt on taas elonmerkkejä toimistolta liittyen lipputuotteiden kehittämiseen. Joulukuun alusta on Turussakin käytössä kertakäyttöinen matkailijakortti, johon voi ostaa 1-7vrk matkustusoikeutta. Tervetullut uudistus kyllä, nopeampi rahastus kun nämä liput eivät kierrä kuskin kautta ja voi tosiaan ostaa esimerkiksi viikonloppuvieraille kahden vuorokauden lipun. Ja hinnatkin ovat mielestäni hyvät. Tätä tuotetta tosin pitäisi myydä laajemmalla palveluverkolla, mielestäni esimerkiksi R-kioskit voisivat hyvin myydä näitä ja ladata Turun sisäisiä lippuja (seutulippujahan voikin jo näissä ladata)

----------


## Waltsu

4.12. Jäteauton törmäys jalankulkusiltaan Uittamolla sulki Ratsumiehenkadun pariksi tunniksi. Linja 9 ajoi Rykmentintie - Eteläkaari ja linja 13 Ispoisten puistotie - Rykmentintie - Rusthollinrinne - Rusthollinkatu - Rykmentintie - päätepysäkki. Poikkeusreittejä ajettiin mennen tullen. Linjan 99 poikkeusreitistä en saanut havaintoa. P3 kulki varmaan kuten 13? Jokunen tilannekuva täällä.

----------


## jtm

Tämmöistä myös sattunut:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2010...10422_uu.shtml

----------


## 034

> Nyt on taas elonmerkkejä toimistolta liittyen lipputuotteiden kehittämiseen. Joulukuun alusta on Turussakin käytössä kertakäyttöinen matkailijakortti, johon voi ostaa 1-7vrk matkustusoikeutta. Tervetullut uudistus kyllä, nopeampi rahastus kun nämä liput eivät kierrä kuskin kautta ja voi tosiaan ostaa esimerkiksi viikonloppuvieraille kahden vuorokauden lipun. Ja hinnatkin ovat mielestäni hyvät. Tätä tuotetta tosin pitäisi myydä laajemmalla palveluverkolla, mielestäni esimerkiksi R-kioskit voisivat hyvin myydä näitä ja ladata Turun sisäisiä lippuja (seutulippujahan voikin jo näissä ladata)


Täällä on keskustelu avoinna matkailijakortista

----------


## dreamy83

Tuossa menneenä sunnuntaina kyllä säät + kaupan sunnuntaiaukiolo ennen pyhämaanantaita sotki kyllä tyylikkäästi aikataulut. Ainakin linja 18 pätki kyllä pitkin päivää ja pahasti, odottelua oli pysäkeillä ollut jotain 30-45 minuuttia, mikä kielii kyllä siitä, että liikenne ei ole toiminut lainkaan. Joulun kauppasunnuntaille voisi kyllä palauttaa sen aiemmin, tiiviimmän aikataulun mikä joskus takavuosina oli käytössä.

Mietin, että tuollaisissa tilanteissa, kun liikenne sakkaa tosiaan niin, että 20 vuorovälein kulkevalla linjalla autot menevät perättäin, niin eikö toisen kannattaisi jättäytyä esim. torille ja jättää ajamatta se vuoro, joka muutenkin jäisi ajamatta toisesta suunnasta ja jatkaa sitten normaalissa kierrossa? Ilmeisesti tämä on hankala toteutta...

----------


## Waltsu

Tänään BOA oli 28:n iltapäiväruuhkassa, ja sen tilalle kymppilinjalle oli pantu TuKL 12!

----------


## 034

> Tänään BOA oli 28:n iltapäiväruuhkassa, ja sen tilalle kymppilinjalle oli pantu TuKL 12!


Tämä on jo mielenkiintoista. En ole koskaan ajatellut että Anderssonilla on noin suuri pula kalustosta. Kun ei vara-autoja ole. (?)

_En halua moitta mitään firmaa tällä kommentillani._

----------


## MMikko

Tänäänkin oli kympillä TuKlin auto heti aamun ensimmäisessä lähdössä. Ilmeisesti tällä korvattiin Anderssonin autoa 9, joka on ollut jäätävän kylmä jo muutaman kuukauden ajan, koska lämmitys ei siinä toimi takaosassa ollenkaan. Lisäksi ko. auton voimansiirto nykii voimakkaasti 2-3 vaihteilla.
Eräänä aamuna kuski tuli pysäkille kertoen, että bussi hajosi jo ennen kuin pääsi pysäkille aamun ensimmäiseen lähtöön. Maanantaina (13.12.) auto oli ilmeisesti hajonnut jälleen.

----------


## helleh

> Tänäänkin oli kympillä TuKlin auto heti aamun ensimmäisessä lähdössä. Ilmeisesti tällä korvattiin Anderssonin autoa 9, joka on ollut jäätävän kylmä jo muutaman kuukauden ajan, koska lämmitys ei siinä toimi takaosassa ollenkaan. Lisäksi ko. auton voimansiirto nykii voimakkaasti 2-3 vaihteilla.
> Eräänä aamuna kuski tuli pysäkille kertoen, että bussi hajosi jo ennen kuin pääsi pysäkille aamun ensimmäiseen lähtöön. Maanantaina (13.12.) auto oli ilmeisesti hajonnut jälleen.


Kyllä mennään hyvällä sykkeellä. Ite kuuntelin samaista Ikarusta (9) jo muutama viikko sitten, ettei oikein vaihtanut vaihteita ykköseltä isommalle, vaan mennä ryttyytti piiiiiiiiiitkän matkaa ja sitte tais kolahtaa ja mennä kakkonen päälle. Ja tämä tapahtui linjalla 8.

----------


## JSL

No se BOA-ikarus ainakin seiso Iskun kohdalla maanantai-aamuna joskus 0730 aikaan. Sit joku Jalon polakki-volvo oli myös pimeenä Tampereen tiellä, Runosmäkeen päin ennen Markulantien risteystä. Itte oon tällä viikolla myös nähny noita J.Salosen vanhoja omnicitikoita Simon linjoilla. en oo ottanu sen tarkemmin ylös.

----------


## JuTa

> Itte oon tällä viikolla myös nähny noita J.Salosen vanhoja omnicitikoita Simon linjoilla. en oo ottanu sen tarkemmin ylös.


Eilen tuli vastaan linjatunnuksella 28 varustettuna. Scalaa on myös näkynyt ko. linjalla jonkin verran. Vastaavasti linjalla 12 on hyvin usein Dragoneita.  :Biggrin:

----------


## helleh

> Eilen tuli vastaan linjatunnuksella 28 varustettuna. Scalaa on myös näkynyt ko. linjalla jonkin verran. Vastaavasti linjalla 12 on hyvin usein Dragoneita.



Ihmeellistä puuhaa tosiaan, kun arkisin 28 linjalla ajellaan millä sattuu, vaikka pitäis olla tilaajavärisellä autolla ajettava linja ja vastaavasti 12 ajellaan sitten niillä tilaajavärisillä, vaikka ei edes ois tarvetta.

----------


## miksu

Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llekkin rantautunut Golden Dragon, rek.nro LZE-273.

----------


## kuukanko

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llä on tarjouspyyntö käytetyn 3-akselisen matalalattiabussin ostamiseksi.




> Vanhin hyväksyttävä käyttöönottovuosi on 2006. Tarjottavan auton tulee luovutettaessa olla katsastettu.
> Tarjottavan auton tekniset vähimmäisvaatimukset ovat:
> - Vähintään Euro 4 moottori
> - ovet: 2+2+1
> - automaattivaihteet
> - renkaissa kulutuspintaa jäljellä vähintään 60 %
> - Pohjoismaiden olosuhteisiin soveltuva korirakenne


Hankintailmoitus

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vai pitää renkaissakin olla 60 pros pintaa jäljellä... :Very Happy:  Todella merkittävä seikka tehtäessä lopullista valintaa!

----------


## 034

> Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llekkin rantautunut Golden Dragon, rek.nro LZE-273.


No on kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä onko sama kelta/valko väritys vai sama oranssi kuin tämän hetkisissa Tuklin carruslaisissa.

----------


## miksu

> No on kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä onko sama kelta/valko väritys vai sama oranssi kuin tämän hetkisissa Tuklin carruslaisissa.


Tilaajaväreissä on.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> No on kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä onko sama kelta/valko väritys vai sama oranssi kuin tämän hetkisissa Tuklin carruslaisissa.


Onhan tuosta VM:n ottama kuvakin.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKLin 3 eli yksi Omnicityistä osallistuu lemmikkiruokien myynnin edistämiseen.

Anderssonin 58 puolestaan edistää kulttuurin tuntemusta houkuttelemalla väkeä Turun taidemuseoon. Ehkäpä saamme siitäkin lähiaikoina kuvan nettiin...

----------


## killerpop

> Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llekkin rantautunut Golden Dragon, rek.nro LZE-273.


Ja #19 on LZE-272, jos VM:n kuvaa on uskominen.

----------


## miksu

> Anderssonin 58 puolestaan edistää kulttuurin tuntemusta houkuttelemalla väkeä Turun taidemuseoon. Ehkäpä saamme siitäkin lähiaikoina kuvan nettiin...


Ja tässähän se, VM:n ottamassa kuvassa.

----------


## Eira

Tänään oli linjalla 28 normaalivuorossa Kauppatorilta klo 11:22 Länsinummeen 2-akselinen bussi n:o 17. Etuoven toinen puoli, takaovi ja kortinlukija eivät toimineet.

----------


## Care

> Tänään oli linjalla 28 normaalivuorossa Kauppatorilta klo 11:22 Länsinummeen 2-akselinen bussi n:o 17. Etuoven toinen puoli, takaovi ja kortinlukija eivät toimineet.


Eihän siinä mitään ihmeellistä ole jos etuoven toinenpuoli ei aukea. Sen pystyy laittamaan ohjaamosta niin että vain toinen puoli aukeaa. On hyvä varsinkin talvella

----------


## 034

> Tänään oli linjalla 28 normaalivuorossa Kauppatorilta klo 11:22 Länsinummeen 2-akselinen bussi n:o 17. Etuoven toinen puoli, takaovi ja kortinlukija eivät toimineet.


Anderssonin?

Kun en löydä päivittynyttä kalustolistaa tähän hätään.

----------


## Waltsu

Osuipa sitten omallekin kohdalle TuKLin lohikäärme, nro 19.

Huomioita: 
Autonumero on harrastajaystävällisesti musta, vaikka keulassa vähän kököltä näyttääkin.Rahastuslaite ei reagoinut mitenkään seutulippuuni; ei hyväksynyt, muttei hylännytkään - ei nähnyt koko korttia (tuskin tämä GD:hen liittyy).Autolla ei ole nimeä - eikö tyttötrio saa jatkoa?Pysäkkinäyttö näyttää olevan, mutta oli pimeä.Stoppitekstit sen sijaan saavat kiitosta: jollei näitä näe niin käynti optikolla auttanee. Etuosan ison STOP-tekstin alla näkyy pysäkkinäyttöpaneeli, jonka oikeassa laidassa on vielä yksi "Stop".Edessä olevan ison STOP-tekstin paikalla on kello, kun ei olla pysähtymässä.Katossa kolme valvontakamerakupua.

----------


## Eira

> Osuipa sitten omallekin kohdalle TuKLin lohikäärme, nro 19.
> 
> Huomioita: 
> Stoppitekstit sen sijaan saavat kiitosta: jollei näitä näe niin käynti optikolla auttanee. Etuosan ison STOP-tekstin alla näkyy pysäkkinäyttöpaneeli, jonka oikeassa laidassa on vielä yksi "Stop".Edessä olevan ison STOP-tekstin paikalla on kello, kun ei olla pysähtymässä.


Linjalla 28 olevissa kiinalaisissa taas on tosi surkeat stoppinäyttöt, mutta toisaalta sekä edessä että taempana erinomaiset (kun sattuvat toimimaan) pysäkki- kello- ja lämpötilanäytöt. Ei olisi varmaankaan teknisesti vaikeaa asentaa piuhat niin että STOP-tekstit näkyisivät vaikkapa lämpötilojen paikalla, kun ollaan pysähtymässä, näkisivät myös mainostaulun katveessa sekä bussin takaosassa matkustavat.

----------


## Waltsu

> Rahastuslaite ei reagoinut mitenkään seutulippuuni; ei hyväksynyt, muttei hylännytkään - ei nähnyt koko korttia (tuskin tämä GD:hen liittyy).Pysäkkinäyttö näyttää olevan, mutta oli pimeä.


Tapaninajelullani sekä rahastuslaite että pysäkkinäyttö toimivat asianmukaisesti. Etulinjakilven fonttikin oli muuttunut. Liittyvätkö nämä asiat toisiinsa? Sitä en voi tietää.

----------


## Eira

> Eihän siinä mitään ihmeellistä ole jos etuoven toinen puoli ei aukea. Sen pystyy laittamaan ohjaamosta niin että vain toinen puoli aukeaa. On hyvä varsinkin talvella


Joo, mutta kun etuoven toinen puoli oli kiinni Kauppatorilla, kun bussilastillisen verran pakkasessa värjöttävää porukkaa oli pyrkimässä sisälle, ja auto oli muutenkin kymmenisen minuuttia myöhässä. Kortin vinguttajat joutuivat odottamaan, että kertalippulaiset saivat maksettua. Vain toinen puolisko auki riittää kyllä hyvin yksittäisillä pysäkeillä, kun vain pari kolme ihmistä on tulossa kyytiin.

Anderssonin kiinalaisessa n:o 48 on näyttötaulut, joista ledimatriisi puuttuu lämpötilan kohdalta. Pysäkkinäyttö hokee koko ajan vain päättäriä (Kohmo).

----------


## Topfer

> Anderssonin kiinalaisessa n:o 48 on näyttötaulut, joista ledimatriisi puuttuu lämpötilan kohdalta. Pysäkkinäyttö hokee koko ajan vain päättäriä (Kohmo).


Vedetty ihan mustaa teippiä vaan päälle. Ledit on siellä takana. Ja tänään Nättinummessa aamun 19x numeroinen päätti olla ajamatta Haartmaninkadun pysäkille. Siitä kun katteli, näkyi kun se vaan huristi ohi. 20+ ihmistä & koululaista olivat *todella* iloisia.

----------

